# A full month ahead of schedule



## mgmarty (Mar 21, 2015)

Here in Utah grapes budding on the first day of spring is Crazy! 20 days earlier than last year, and at least 30 days ahead from when they should! No frost in the forecast, here's to hoping.


----------



## Pat57 (Mar 21, 2015)

I would be a little worried about a frost at some point in the next month.... things won't be budding out here for another 45 days.


----------



## mgmarty (Mar 21, 2015)

There's no doubt there will be a frost. I don't have any water yet to fight it. Two weeks my irrigation water will be on. Hopefully we'll make it.


----------



## drumlinridgewinery (Mar 22, 2015)

good luck with the buds


----------



## nmcbride (Apr 9, 2015)

Do any of you guys have any type of frost "alarms"? I've been reading some larger vineyards use frost alarms to wake them up in the night helps them sleep easier.


----------



## NorCal (Apr 9, 2015)

Here in Sacramento our vines are a good 3 feet long, going early, going strong.


----------



## mgmarty (Apr 9, 2015)

Awesome NorCal. When do they typically flower?


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 9, 2015)

I think this year was the earliest bud break on record for Northern California, somewhere in early February IIRC……. CRAZY!

Here in Northern NM I am seeing swelling and the beginning of bud formation on my Marquette. The Corot Noir and Noiret are always about 10 days behind. We have had late Spring frost the last 2 years with one occurring on May 21. I have a digital temp gauge in our MBR window with alarm that I can set to any temp. If the temp reaches 34 it goes off. I use this for Patio Plants and etc. I tried covering my vines with beach towels, blankets etc last year and that didn't work at all when we got down to 22 one morning in mid May. May try a string of large bulbed patio lights this year strung to the top wire cordon. I would have to set up sprinklers of sorts since the vines are on drip to try and see if I could coat them in ice.


----------



## mgmarty (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm just wondering if they will flower, veraison, etc, earlier. Will my crop ripen earlier since bud break was earlier? 
Ibglowin I sprinkle water to help with frost as well. Just this year it's so early, I don't have water yet to spray!


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 9, 2015)

Ripening will be due to what happens down the road. Could be a cool/ wet Summer….. LOL We can always hope right!


----------



## RedSun (Apr 9, 2015)

My vines just pushed some white hair. It will still be some time for them to even bud out. I thought Zone 6 should be warm...


----------



## grapeman (Apr 9, 2015)

It is soon to be our turn with warmer temps. By this weekend it will be in the 60's for a number of days. Hard to believe as I worked in several inches of wet snow pruning this afternoon. Got the main vineyard done today with only a few vines left here and there for one reason or another. A couple hours some day will clean them up. Mike you can keep the cool, wet summer- give me hot and dryish so we might catch up to normal.


----------



## mgmarty (Apr 9, 2015)

Sure wish there was a way for you to share some of your winter with us out west grape man I have never seen it this warm and dry in Ut.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 9, 2015)

Cool wet Summers for us mean no……………


----------



## grapeman (Apr 9, 2015)

Cool wet summers means no grapes ripening for us, no tourists and no money.


----------



## dwhill40 (Apr 9, 2015)

My Cab vines in North Alabama have broken. They are the last variety to break for me. Historically April 15th would be a very late frost and the 10 day forecast looks positive. Year 3 is off to the races! Excited to see what comes of my experiment.


----------



## mgmarty (Apr 9, 2015)

Keep us posted dwhill40. I have just about given up on vinifera here in Ut.


----------



## dwhill40 (Apr 9, 2015)

Will do MG. I have 11 varieties and all have survived two years. Some have thrived, some are eh. The Cab, Tannat, Barbera grow like natives.

I have no idea if I can produce grapes but I can damn sure grow vines.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 9, 2015)

grapeman said:


> Cool wet summers means no grapes ripening for us, no tourists and no money.




Sounds like both SUCK……….


----------



## nmcbride (Apr 10, 2015)

Any using Sensaphones to monitor the crops? Seems pricey so only viable for commercial operations (http://www.absoluteautomation.com/brands/Sensaphone.html)


----------



## RedSun (Apr 10, 2015)

grapeman said:


> It is soon to be our turn with warmer temps. By this weekend it will be in the 60's for a number of days. Hard to believe as I worked in several inches of wet snow pruning this afternoon. Got the main vineyard done today with only a few vines left here and there for one reason or another. A couple hours some day will clean them up. Mike you can keep the cool, wet summer- give me hot and dryish so we might catch up to normal.



I can't believe you still have snow there. I figure the buds are still sleeping. All the reports on early bud growth make me thinking something is wrong with my vines. But when I pruned them, they are still green inside.


----------



## OilnH2O (Apr 12, 2015)

mgmarty said:


> I have just about given up on vinifera here in Ut.



"Say it ain't so!" 

You can't give up,YET! There's so many _more_ things that can go wrong...


----------

